# Meet Yoda (WELL I DID IT AGAIN)



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

Well i did it again. 


well as of 5/25/2017 I put a 100.00 dollars down on a Cream or orange tri-colored Buckling. Yoda is my 2nd herd sire buckling and what i have been looking for. He has excellent confirmation on his body structure and temperament and has a excellent milking line's his mother has a huge udder and nice long teats. 

Yoda was named by my father which he does have ears like Yoda. Yes I have another 4 month old buck but he is so sweet natured and I will be watching them closely to make sure they get a long nicely which shouldn't be a problem they will be best buddies to grow up with. 


here is pic's of Yoda with his family.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Cute!


thank you i don't know why they are side ways in the pics they were up right in my phone but he is a cutie i don't know if you would call him a cream or an orange tri buckling.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He is beautiful! Congratulations! 

How many does/doelings do you currently have (if you don't mind my asking)?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a handsome boy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> He is beautiful! Congratulations!
> 
> How many does/doelings do you currently have (if you don't mind my asking)?


I have 2 Registered Nigerian dwarf adult doe's right now But I will probably have in the future around 6 adult doe's so having 2 bucks on the farm works perfect for me.

Jasper will be breeding first when he is old enough so that way i can keep a doe or 2 out of the girls and breed them to Yoda when he is ready as well as the doeling's ready.

My take on weathers: sorry I won't keep a weather around except if i am raising them to butcher. I think there is no use of keeping a weather around unless you plan on having a big pet or a brush eating animal that's really all they are good for.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't like having wethers much either. They are sweet, but pretty much useless unless, as you said, you just have them for clearing brush or maybe as pets. We can't afford to keep any goat who won't give us anything (milk, goat kids and the like). 
One time I had a wether I couldn't sell and all I could think about was that he was taking up a space in my herd that I could fill up with a doe!


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> I don't like having wethers much either. They are sweet, but pretty much useless unless, as you said, you just have them for clearing brush or maybe as pets. We can't afford to keep any goat who won't give us anything (milk, goat kids and the like).
> One time I had a wether I couldn't sell and all I could think about was that he was taking up a space in my herd that I could fill up with a doe!


Yeah my mother has a motto On the farm animals: If it don't make us money if we can't eat it and if it don't breed we don't keep it. My mother saw an ad on craigslist for a wether goat and the price was 180 dollars for a fixed baby she was like oh my gosh she couldn't believe that they were asking that much for a baby wether. but she really isn't a farmer much I am the farmer in the family.

But yeah I can't wait for Jasper to be able to breed this fall i can't wait to see his babies and what he will throw because he is a Multi colored buck I don't know what you would call his coloring i think a tri but with multi coloring.


----------

